# Intentional scene switch delay



## IWrightMedia (May 10, 2019)

Hello,

I've been searching for literally hours and the only thing even slightly related I can find is that people are having issues with their transitions being delayed, THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MY ISSUE, now that I've cleared that up, let me tell you what I'm trying to do.

The idea is pretty simple, I want to be able to switch from one scene to another when a hotkey is pressed, after a short delay.
I want the scene to load (like it would using the studio setting in OBS) but not actually switch on the instant that you press the hotkey.
The idea is that the scene (which is a browser source) will be given, let's say 3 seconds to buffer and then switch after that pre-determined period of time, allowing you press the hotkey to change the scene, and have it switch after the browser is loaded, rather than switching and having everyone else see the loading screen before it eventually finishes loading.

If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, plugins, anything that'll do what I'm trying to do that be hugely appreciated.

Cheers,
Isaac.


----------



## zetmor (May 15, 2020)

You can actually do that with just using a scene transition: go for the cut transition (or any made-yourself webm with transparency) with a 3000ms transition time.


----------



## dqm (Oct 13, 2021)

How do add a transition time (i.e. delay) to a cut transition?


----------



## dqm (Oct 13, 2021)

VisibilityTimer.lua may be helpful in this regard.  However, it applies to sources, not to scenes.  You may get the desired effect from a browser source  with a delay before becoming visible.


----------

